# Specialized Hardrock any good



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got a line on a clean early ninties Hardrock. The frame looks nice but the components are really low end. Actually, they're just crap. Anyone upgrade the frame with a nice Deore or Deore LX group? Is it worth it to invest the time and money in it?

Tim


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

What do you want to do with it? It's relatively heavy, so you're not going to improve your XC race times with it, but it might be a great, indestructible frame for a townie or whatever.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

cegrover said:


> What do you want to do with it? It's relatively heavy, so you're not going to improve your XC race times with it, but it might be a great, indestructible frame for a townie or whatever.


No racing aspirations. Just a whatever sounds nice.

Tim


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Depends on the frame model (the 1993 Hardrock Ultra for example, aside from the colour is a nice frame) but some of them got decent quality (for the time) tubesets. And frames with good tubesets are always worthy of a rebuild/update if you actually have a use in mind for them.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Depends on the frame model (the 1993 Hardrock Ultra for example, aside from the colour is a nice frame) but some of them got decent quality (for the time) tubesets. And frames with good tubesets are always worthy of a rebuild/update if you actually have a use in mind for them.


Not sure of the year. It's spaced 135mm in the rear with a 1" quill headset. It's steel with a 26.6 seatpost and a 28.6 OD Seat tube. The TT isn't sloping. The geometry looks very early Ninties.

Tim


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I've been riding a '92 (I think) Hard Rock Sport since '92, mainly as local transportation. There's never been a bling part on that bike but it has kept going, with some drivetrain replacements.

Until a couple of weeks ago, that is, when the seat post broke and I remembered the post has been stuck in the frame for a couple of years now. I haven't picked up the energy to attack the remains of the post with a hacksaw yet...

What color is yours?
Mine is a fade from blue to turquoise.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

The bike is a dark purple, no 2 tone or fades.

Tim


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The less money you spend, the better.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

The Hardrock was the bottom of the line, FWIW..


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

If was looking for a decent do it all bike, like a Hardrock, I'd find a complete one in the classfieds, Craigslist or Ebay. Building something up is nearly never cost effective.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

robinmiller said:


> The Hardrock was the bottom of the line, FWIW..


Makes a good utility/beater/whatever bike, though, if you don't have to spend a lot of money to make it run.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes but bottom of the line chromoly frames from the early 90s were still made better than most mid-range steel frames are today.


----------

